# Fuji X-T3 Camera becomes Official



## dascrow (Sep 6, 2018)

​*Valhalla, N.Y., September 6, 2018 *– FUJIFILM North America Corporation today unveiled the new *FUJIFILM X-T3*, launching the X Series mirrorless digital cameras into its fourth generation. Introducing an all-new back-illuminated 26.1MP X-Trans CMOS 4 sensor and X-Processor 4 processor, the X-T3 delivers superb image quality, dramatically improved AF performance, exceptional tracking performance of fast-moving subjects and blackout-free burst shooting. The X-T3 is also the first APS-C mirrorless camera capable of 4K/60P 10bit recording to meet the needs of professional videographers.

“We are proud to introduce the new X-T3 to market as not only the latest addition to our X Series mirrorless lineup of digital cameras, but as an introduction to fourth generation technologies that feature substantial performance enhancements over previous models, delivering high AF performance, superb color reproduction and outstanding image quality to photographers and videographers alike,“ said Yuji Igarashi, General Manager of the Electronic Imaging Division and Optical Devices Division of FUJIFILM North America Corporation.

*Fourth Generation X-Trans CMOS 4 and X-Processor 4 for Improved Resolving Performance, Color Reproducibility, and Faster Processing*

Featuring the latest, fourth generation 26.1MP X-Trans CMOS 4 APS-C sensor with no optical low-pass filter, the FUJIFILM X-T3 boasts the highest performance in the history of X Series. Utilizing the unique color filter array of X-Trans CMOS sensors to control moiré and false colors, it is the first APS-C back-illuminated structure sensor with phase detection pixels distributed across the surface to improve image resolution without compromising signal to noise ratio. With the X-T3, ISO160 is now part of the standard ISO range, previously this was only available as extended ISO, perfect for use in bright scenes or when trying to shoot wide open with a fast, large-aperture lens.

The new X-T3 debuts the X-Processor 4 processor which features a Quad Core CPU to achieve a processing speed 3 times faster than current X Series models. Providing incredible AF accuracy and speed, the processor is also the first to deliver 4K/60P 10bit output, fulfilling the performance needs of professional videographers. It is also capable of implementing complex image processing tasks in an instant, such as the unique FUJIFILM Color Chrome Effect or Monochrome Adjustment function.

The new FUJIFILM X-T3 features the Color Chrome Effect, previously limited to the FUJIFILM GFX 50S medium format mirrorless digital camera, which produces enhanced color gradation in highly saturated colors such as vivid-colored flowers with shadows, a notoriously difficult subject to reproduce. With the high-speed processing power of the X-Processor 4, this effect can be applied not only to a single shot but also during continuous shooting.



 


*Exceptional Autofocus and Viewfinder Performance*

With the X-T3, AF performance receives a dramatic improvement from previous X Series products, increasing the phase detection AF area to the entire frame with 2.16M phase detection pixels providing fast and accurate phase detection AF. The low-light phase detection AF limit has been increased over the X-T2 by 2 stops, from -1EV to -3EV, making it possible for photographers to accurately focus in low light conditions, perfect for night photography.

Furthermore, the X-Processor 4’s high processing speed and excellent phase detection algorithm means the camera refocuses (AF) and meters (AE) 1.5 times more frequently than the X-T2, enabling accurate autofocus even when photographing subjects that change speed and move erratically across the frame, such as sports photography. The performance of Face Detection AF has also been improved. Eye Detection AF now supports the AF-C mode to maintain accurate focus tracking. Face and Eye Detection AF is also available during video recording to achieve smooth filming of subjects.

The X-T3 offers photographers incredible viewfinder performance, with the ability to now track a moving subject in the 3.69-million-dot high resolution EVF with a magnification ratio of 0.75x. Further the X-T3, allows continuous shooting of 11fps with the mechanical shutter without the optional vertical battery grip, enabling fast continuous shooting while maintaining a low weight.

Additional enhancements to the X-T3 include a display time lag of just 0.005 seconds and a EVF refresh rate of 100fps for smooth display of moving subject or when panning the camera. A new sports finder mode for enhanced capture of moving subjects is especially useful for sports and wildlife photography, and a new pre-shoot function, which allows photographers to start shooting as soon as the shutter button is half-pressed to ensure the moment is never missed.



 

*Enhanced Video Performance to Meet the Needs of Professionals*

The X-T3 is the first mirrorless digital camera capable of internal SD card 4K/60P 4:2:0 10bit recording and the first mirrorless digital camera with APS-C or larger sensor that is capable of 4K/60P 4:2:2 10bit HDMI output. Supported video formats include the widely-used H.264/MPEG-4 AVC as well as H.265/HEVC for greater data compression, which enables internal recording of 4K/60P 4:2:0 10bit at200Mbps bitrate as well as simultaneous HDMI output. The X-T3 sensor’s read speed has been increased from that of the X-T2, enabling17msec reading in 4K/60P video, reducing rolling shutter distortion for smooth recording of fast-moving subjects. 10bit color depth for video boosts the amount of color information 64 times compared to 8bit, and is combined with approximately. 12 stops dynamic range to enable capture of subjects with rich gradation of color.

Also introduced in the X-T3 is a new noise reduction algorithm and 4K inter-frame noise reduction, the minimum sensitivity for shooting F-Log footage has been lowered from ISO800 to ISO640, further enhancing the camera’s performance to meet the needs of videographers.

*Designed for Ultimate Operability*

Inheriting the popular design of the X-T2, dials are positioned on the top panel, and the camera features a central viewfinder and excellent grip design for stability and comfort. The X-T3 also incorporates enhancements to its design, including a lockable EVF diopter adjustment to prevent unintended adjustments while carrying the camera, and a touchscreen panel with higher contrast, wider viewing angles and better functionality for more intuitive operation. In addition, the X-T3 offers larger top-panel dials than the X-T2, and larger rear-panel buttons and a more pronounced press function of the front and rear command dials, as found on the X-H1.

*X-T3 Vertical Battery Grip*

The Vertical Battery Grip VG-XT3 is designed to be dust-resistant, weather-resistant and capable of operating at temperatures as low as -10°C/14° F, and holds two additional batteries to increase the maximum number of shots to 1,100 (in normal mode). The grip features a shutter release button, focus lever, AE-L button, AF-L button, front and rear command dials, Q button and Fn button to provide the same level of excellent operability with vertical shooting as with horizontal.

*X-T3 Metal Hand Grip*

The MHG-XT3 Metal Hand Grip makes it substantially more comfortable to hold the camera when it is mounted with a large-aperture lens, in order to reduce camera shake. The battery or SD cards can be replaced without having to remove the hand grip, and the base can be used as a quick release shoe when using a dovetail mount on a tripod.

*FUJIFILM X-T3 Key Features:*


26.1MP X-Trans CMOS 4 Sensor with primary color filter
X-Processor 4 Image Processing Engine
Capable of 4K/60P and 10bit output
Features 4 CPU units
Startup time of 0.3 seconds
Shutter time lag of 0.045 seconds

High-precision, 0.5-inch, 3.69 million dot OLED color viewfinder
Viewfinder magnification of 0.75x
Wide viewing angle (diagonal 38º and horizontal 30º)
Display time lag of just 0.005 seconds, refresh rate of approx. 100fps

Robust magnesium alloy body
Continuous Shooting
30fps [Only electronic shutter, 1.25 x Crop ] (JPEG： 60 frames Lossless compression RAW： 35 frames Uncompressed RAW： 33 frames)
11fps (JPEG: 145 frames Lossless compression RAW: 42 frames Uncompressed RAW: 36 frames)
5.7fps (JPEG: endless Lossless Compression RAW: 62 frames Uncompressed RAW: 43 frames)
Pre-shot: Approx. 30fps [Only electronic shutter, 1.25 x Crop ] (max. 20 frames while half press, max. 20 frames after full press, total max. 40 frames)

Movie Recording (using a card with the UHS Speed Class 3 or higher)
File format
MOV (MPEG-4 AVC/H.264, HEVC/H.265, Audio: Linear PCM / Stereo sound 24bit / 48KHz sampling)

Movie compression
All Intra/Long-GOP, can be used with the following settings:
DCI4K/4K 29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p 400Mbps
Full HD（2048×1080）/Full HD（1920×1080）94p/50p/29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p　200Mbps

File size/ Frame Rate/ Recording Time
［DCI 4K（4096×2160）］ 94p/50p/29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p 400Mbps/200Mbps/100Mbps 59.94p/50p: up to approx. 20min. 29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p: up to approx. 30min
［4K（3840×2160）］94p/50p/29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p
400Mbps/200Mbps/100Mbps 59.94p/50p: up to approx. 20min. 29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p: up to approx. 30min
［Full HD（2048 ×1080）］ 94p/50p/29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p 200Mbps/100Mbps/50Mbps up to approx. 30min.
［Full HD（1920×1080）］94p/50p/29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p 200Mbps/100Mbps/50Mbps up to approx. 30min.
［Full HD（1920×1080) High speed rec.] 120p／100p 200Mbps (recording) up to approx. 6min.
Recording movies in 400Mbps can be done with DCI4K/4K 29.97p/25p/24p/23.98p.
DCI4K 59.94p/50p is not available when H.264 is selected.
_For recording movies, use a SD memory card with UHS Speed Class 3 or higher. For recording movies in 400Mbps, use a SD memory card with Video Speed Class 60 or higher_

LCD Monitor
0 inch, aspect ratio 3:2, approx. 1.04 million dots touch screen color LCD monitor (approx. 100% coverage)

16 Film Simulation Modes
PROVIA/Standard, Velvia/Vivid, ASTIA/Soft, Classic Chrome, PRO Neg. Hi, PRO Neg. Std, Black & White, Black & White +Ye Filter, Black & White +R Filter, Black & White +G Filter, Sepia, ACROS, ACROS +Ye Filter, ACROS+R Filter, ACROS+G Filter, ETERNA/Cinema), B & W Adjustment: -9~+9

Bluetooth® Ver. 4.2 low energy technology
16 Film Simulation Modes
Accessories included:
Li-ion battery NP-W126S
Battery charger BC-W126S
Shoe-mount flash unit EF-X8
Shoulder strap
Body cap
Strap clip
Protective cover
Clip attaching tool
Hot shoe cover
Vertical battery grip connector cover
Connector cover (detachable)
Sync terminal cover
Cable protector
Owner's manual




*FUJIFILM X-T3 Accessories:*


X-T3 Vertical Power Booster Grip VG-XT3
Weather-resistant design fits two additional batteries

X-T3 Metal Hand Grip MHG-XT3
Enhanced ergonomic design for horizontal shooting

X-T3 Bottom Leather Case BLC-XT3
Genuine premium leather

X-T3 Cover Kit CVR-XT3 includes:
Sync terminal cover
Hot shoe cover
Connector cover
Vertical battery grip connector cover, black
Vertical battery grip connector cover, silver

FUJIFILM Remote Release RR-100
Battery Charger BC-W126S


----------



## dascrow (Sep 6, 2018)

Continue discussing this new camera here: Fujifilm XT3 released


----------

